# Why are Euramobil MH'S so rare in the UK?



## jonah999

I have just bought a 2003 rhd EURA MOBIL 566 LS A class on a 2.7 Merc chassis from a dealer. The quality of the interior seems first class and better than anything else I had seen for the money. It is fully winterised, full of gadgets and overall a cracking bit of kit. The looks may not be to everyones taste but it will fulfill our needs over the forthcoming years.
Why do you not see many on the roads in this country? 

I have read that obtaining spares seems to be an issue with members on this site so I will have wait and see what happens if something falls off and I need to replace parts. Does anyone know how to obtain parts from EURA MOBIL at reasonable price and delivered quickly? For future reference.


----------



## teemyob

*Eura Mobil*

Hello,

You have bought a brilliant motorhome. We had a 2002 Eura on a Mercedes 2.7 and loved it.

Only changed because we wanted more lounging and less Garage.

Have to say that the quality of the Eura Mobil was far superior to our Current Frankia.

Westcroft Motorhomes used to be the main UK dealer. Westroft gave brillant service. Once rang for advice on fitting an extra roof vent and a Technician rang me back and talked me through the cutting mm x mm.

Sadly, Westcroft sold out to Brownhills and the service and backup went t1ts up. Having said that, the same can be said of many German marques in the UK, including Frankia.

Happy and Safe motoring, if you need any help please send me a PM

TM


----------



## pandalf

They are unusual, but not that rare, and Eura Mobil are very well represented among the MHF ranks. Dealer support has been very erratic, but the plus side is that there are many dealers who will have a degree of Eura Mobil knowledge, and the marque is well regarded in the industry. In the four years I owned my Profila, very little went wrong. But my local motorhome specialist were always able to source whatever was needed. Now that Eura Mobil are owned by Trigano, things could get better as they start to use more components that will be common with other Trigano brands like Chausson and Tribute. Of course, the downside could be that the uniqueness of Eura Mobils becomes diluted.

But all in all, a great marque and you will always get a buzz when you see other fellow Eura Mobilers on the road.


----------



## drcotts

I think that the number of dealers that sell new ones is very scarce.

Most people could tell you of at least 1/2 doz dealers who sell swifts or autotrais off the top of their heads but I only know of one that sells them new (without looking in a magazine) which is Oak Tree Motorhomes...........


Phill


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi 

we have one and we love it - seems really well built. Had it since last November and nothing gone wrong so far (touches wood just in case :roll: :roll: ).

We bought from Oaktree but I have the feeling that they sourced a load that were intended for Brownhills or some other dealer that went bust.

For the money we paid I think we got a really good van and having tyre kicked for a long time before buying I had a lot of comparisons. The space in it because of the "double" floor is phenominal and even with my everything and the kitchen sink mentality we have never been able to fill it.

As for spare parts I have read posts on here which suggest it may be difficult to get spare parts but to date it hasnt been an issue and we will cross that bridge when we come to it.

We have only come across one other Eura when we were up at Shap and were keen to chat but he seemed a grumpy old git so we didnt.

Give us a wave as you pass.

Milly


----------



## Marilyn

They are such good quality vans that it's surprising in a way that you don't see more of them over here.

When we were putting in our (months of) research before buying our first motorhome last year we went to talk to neighbours who have a Eura Mobil. They have owned this for several years and can't sing it's praises highly enough; they actually thought we were trying to buy it from them and told us 'it definitely isn't for sale - we wouldn't part with it'!
So, for us, that put EM at the top of the list.

In the end we bought a Carthago, another top German marque, fully winterized and superb quality throughout. We settled on an older Carthago rather than a newer British make for the same money because the quality of the van and full winterization was more important to us than finding our perfect layout.

One thing: most German layouts don't really seem to be what Brits want (opinion alert!). Maybe your typical German motor homers use their vans in a different way to us Brits :wink:


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Marilyn said:


> One thing: most German layouts don't really seem to be what Brits want (opinion alert!). Maybe your typical German motor homers use their vans in a different way to us Brits :wink:


Hi Marilyn

We bought ours because it did have the layout we wanted - e.g. lots of storage, a rear lounge to stretch out on and a wider isle in the middle to give more accessibility.

Only issue we have is lounge table which is a bit big but a bit of DIY by HWMBO (ha ha thats a lol comment) could probably solve that.

Milly


----------



## Marilyn

> We bought ours because it did have the layout we wanted - e.g. lots of storage, a rear lounge to stretch out on and a wider isle in the middle to give more accessibility


Hi Milly,

Funny, I've just turned a strange shade of green! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, though, one of the things that was on our 'must have' list with no compromise (ha!) was a full oven. Our van doesn't even have a grill never mind an oven so I really stuck to my guns on that one didn't I? :roll:

It depends so much on what's important to the individual buyer; build quality and full winterization / double floors was number one on ours.

Your EM sounds like heaven; we're absolutely thrilled with our Carthago and have no plans to change it in spite of the layout not being ideal for us.

Marilyn


----------



## Helgamobil

We agree! The EuroMobil is a quality build and we wondered why we did not see more of them around. 

It has taken time to make contact with suppliers for spares, servicing, repairs, but we found EuraMobil in Germany very helpful. ([email protected])

In the midlands, we use CentraLeisure (Sean Wiggins) at Greatworth near Banbury for habitation parts and Isis at Warkworth near Banbury, for mechanical repairs, servicing and MoT.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi Marilyn

Well I did think that we needed an oven - ours only has a hob but then when I thought about it we only use the oven at home ocassionally.

Am thinking of buying a slow cooker tho in case I do decide to go for the pot roast  

HWMBO was looking for a longer one (what is it with men and size :lol: :lol: :lol: ) but we find it works well for us.

Milly


----------



## Kumasi

*Euramobil 690 HB*

We purchased our Euramobil from Webbs in Reading. They purchased a lot of last year models and were selling them at knock down prices. For what we paid you will not get a better van. We have since looked at many other vans and they cannot compare to the EM quality. British vans seem weak and flimsy compared to the EM.

Try hiring a motorhome in Germany and see which vans they use. Most are EM for good reason.

Webbs are really professional and have had no problems getting parts for our van where necessary.

One more thing. Whilst in Prague in August a fellow motorhomer came and asked about our van. He was an Italian dealer and advised the EM were a really really good van. Praise indeed.


----------



## coppo

Oaktree look like they have a nice one in stock on a merc, an 866 with island bed 6 tonne.

Paul.


----------



## pandalf

One thing: most German layouts don't really seem to be what Brits want (opinion alert!). Maybe your typical German motor homers use their vans in a different way to us Brits


> We lived in Germany for many years, and caught the caravan bug there that finally led us to become motorhome owners. Camping in Germany (and most other continental countries) typically provides more opportunity to spend time outside the van. So German vans tend to have very limited kitchen facilities as everyone barbecues all the time and uses the van only for accommodation and the occasional bad weather. Brits, or maybe just the British caravan/motorhome industry, seem obsessed with the need to be able to cook an entire deer in the van.
> 
> So a typical Eura Mobil specification (and other German vans) will appear meagre in some ways. But the build quality is usually superb, and it becomes clear that a great deal of thought and common sense have gone into the design. As everyone has said, they are top notch vans, and it is sad that circumstance has never given the British MH community better access to this marque.
> 
> PS: I endorse the positive views of Webbs. I live near Reading, and I have found them to be always very helpful and pragmatic with their advice. They were telling me recently that they would love to sell more new Eura Mobil models. But the import costs are prohibitive because of the weak pound, and they would struggle to sell the vans profitably as a result.


----------



## jonah999

Wow - I didn't expect such a response!! Theres loads of you out there. I pick our Eura up from the dealer in mid October with a local one nighter planned a couple of days later to acclimatise to our new way of life. Does anyone know where you can obtain instruction manuals for my particular model (566 LS) as it was broken into whilst on the dealer forecourt and a case full of documents stolen. I'm sure the sc*m bag who did this was very disappointed when the case did not contain a computer. The salesman has promised to replace all the documentation but I am not sure how easy they will be to source. Any help would be appreciated.

Darren


----------



## HarleyDave

Re not seeing many EM's in UK

This time last year we pulled up alongside a 810 at Maidstone services on the way to the ferry en route to Lake Garda.

We both just smiled and agreed that you don't see many in UK

This year 2 weeks ago I was waiting at Dunkerque ferry terminal car park when a Eura A class on a Merc chassis pulled up right alongside us.

Same age as ours, same graphics etc but LHD; bought in Belgium I believe.

Naturally we got to chatting and it turned out they were on their way back from the Düsseldorf show.

I didn't get their names but they were from South Wales and had a little dog with them.

He couldn't recommend Lambrechts, the Belgian dealer at Maldegem near Brugge enough. 

We got ours from Elite in Banbury and they have been helpful with any bits I have needed - not that I have needed many.

We made a point of waving like mad at another Eura we saw in France but they are rather exclusive (I like to think)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jonah999

A couple more things I had forgotten to include in the last thread. Before I pick up the new addition to our family, I need to sort out suitable MH insurance and recovery assistance (European). Can anyone offer guidance in these areas? Any good discounts for members of this site?

thanks

Darren


----------



## Euramobilly

There is a nice one for sale in the classified section.  :wink:


----------



## BritStops

We've been impressed with the build quality of the Eura Mobils we've seen, and are on the look out for a 770. We love the almost U shape dinette and the underfloor storage.

Also like the Frankia A820 with the L shaped kitchen and rear door garage.

Rarely see any within our budget though  

Steve


----------



## Chudders

We ahve had our Euramobil for about 4 years. I have had contact with Petra Lang (Customer relations) Euramobil and she has aklways been very helpful. They were trying to do a deal with one or more Briitish dealers but nothing has come of that yet. Possibly because of the value of the pound against the Euro.
Anyway if you think about it most of the parts and equipment on a EM are pretty standard across all sorts of makes
eg Truma heating, Dometic fridge, Thetford toilets, Smev ovens,
CBE electrics inc. chargers etc (as on Rapido etc, an Italian business)
Locker hinges, door locks etc etc.
The base vehicle on mine is all Fiat like any other and a Al-Ko chassis. All pretty standard
The difficulty with bits peculiar to EuraMobil I suppose are body panels/parts and interior furnishings in the event of an accident but that will be the insurance companies problem.
Winscreens are readily available from enquiries I have made BUT expensive. (Check your insurance excess) Been told its the same windscreen as on an Iveco Eurocargo truck but not confirmed.
All in all not alot more required.
I have had to rplace the whole hab door lock assembly, thought that might be difficult to source but bought one off the shelf, next day delivery. I have also replaced all the gas struts on the locker doors,
got them from B& Q at £6 each. Only two needed doing but they worked so much better I did the lot.
Dave


----------



## Pard

A good thread of justified PR for EuraMobils, but most of it dates from nearly 3 years ago, and I'm guessing it's a bit late in the day for the original poster. 

Like Chudders we bought ours about 4 years ago (and he's been especially helpful, incidentally). 

I had occasion to acquire an accident damaged piece of trim (not cheap) and found Oak Tree not at all interested. They continue to be listed as EM's sole UK agents, and might indeed sell you one, but as for after-sales service - well, no use to me, but I didn't buy from them and they denied they were actually agents anyway!

For anyone in the Midlands, RDH Services Ltd of Chesterfield, Derbs., have a website which states "We are agents for Benimar, Chausson, Euramobil and Kentucky Motorhomes ." However, that appears to be as service agents rather than a full dealership. EuraMobil told me of their existence in that capacity. If they are also the latter, that seems to be unknown to EuraMobil themselves.


----------



## Euramobilly

Guilty of bumping up the thread.  But I do like to see everything Euramobil get an airing. Despite the obvious quality most people don't seem to know much about them. 

We went to the Dusseldorf show in 2001 (ish) in a VW T4 panel van we had hastily converted for the trip. We saw the first of the German vans with underfloor storage and garages long before they were common here. We were amazed by the storage. We saw the Euramobils (well out of our price range at that time) and several others with all types of prototype arrangements. The wackiest of which was a van with a spiral staircace up to a sun deck with seats and a parasol that all opened up! 

The Dusseldorf show is well worth seeing if anyone can factor it into a trip. It's huge and very well organised of course. :wink:


----------



## Chudders

My mistake as well. did not look at the original post date. Still as said above its given EM motorhomes an airing on here
Dave


----------



## satco

Euramobilly said:


> ..... The wackiest of which was a van with a spiral staircace up to a sun deck with seats and a parasol that all opened up! ......


must have been an ALPHA Sunshine 650/750/880 type

http://www.caraworld.de/wohnmobile/...sunshine-650-dachterasse-bastlerfahrzeug.html

Jan


----------



## Euramobilly

That looks very similar. I think it was a concept thing at the time. Did it ever make it into production? 8)

Dave- I have appreciated all your excellent posts over the last couple of years.


----------



## tylerwoo

*front windscreen blinds*

hi
we are looking at a 666i how does the the front blind come down is it electric or what, dealer is confused but says he will sort obviously, just curious looks a great veh on a merc sprintshift anything I should be aware of
cheers andy


----------



## Pard

Hi Tylerwoo

Sorry about the late reply - been away enjoying the EuraMobil!

We have the Integra 636LS which we love, but the single thing which has given recurrent problems is the electric blind - great in principle, less sure in practice. So make sure the dealer is aware how it should work, and capable of repair if necessary. If it doesn't work, you not only have no night-time blackout, but also no sun visor.

Terry


----------



## orridge

*More EuraMobil than you can shake a stick at*

We went over to france over Easter and went to the Calais Harbour Aire and there we 9 Euramobils including us parked up there, infact more than an other brand that night.

Perhaps we stumbled upon a EuraMobil rally !


----------



## BritStops

And of course Nuke now drives a Eura Mobile. Anyone at the Peterborough show this w/e can see it...

Steve


----------

